# Is this ridiculously high bid for drywall labor



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You're thinking is way wrong---

The cost of materials has nothing whatsoever to do with labor.

Drywall hanger in my area charge $10 to $12--A sheet---tapers about the same--That's $20 to $24 a Sheet---

The Stockers are another $1. or so a sheet---Scrappers another $1.00 to $1.50

I've seen drywall sell any where from $6,50 a sheet up to over $12.00 for the same sheet---

How can labor be tied to materials? Will it cost less to install cheap drywall?---Mike---


----------



## Tgray (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks mike for the swift response. My total cost is based on 12.90 a sheet. I just live in rural ky so it's hard to find 3 people to get bids from so I happened across this forum and thought it'd be a great way to get some insight. Thanks again


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Do some looking around----ask at the lumber yard---try to get a couple of bids--

Most important is to find a good taper with skills----Price is one thing---a professional job at a fair price is what you want.

We have several Kentucky members here,But your PM (private Message) privileges don't work until you get 15 posts.I think.

Start posting!!!:laughing::laughing: Keep asking any Pro that you meet," Do you know a good drywall taper?"

Best of luck,--Mike---


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

PMs start at 20 posts, not 15.

320 sheets of drywall to install? Is that all???
You should DIY and save the $$$!
You could knock that out in a good weekend! 

DM


----------



## MikeKy55 (Nov 4, 2009)

I got a bid here from a guy who does work for the company my wife works for. He came by and measured everything. He was doing mine on the side along with two other guys he works with. My project was 94 sheets. The bid was to supply everything and finish to the point it was ready for primer. They quoted 3,728.00. If my math is correct, thats 39.65 per sheet. And that gave me the nudge I needed to do my own. I don't mind hanging it, I just hate finishing. I have done maybe 5 rooms over the years and after each one I swear I will never do it again. But here I am with drywall hung and ready for joint compound.


----------



## Tgray (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the fast input. In my line of work my schedule can go from a 40 hour work week to a 70 in a blink of an eye. We still haven't broke ground yet so the drywall work is a ways out, I'm gonna use my time to try and get a few more bids and when the time comes I may decide to test myself.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The guys that work on the house may know a good drywall outfit.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

I am a Professional Drywall Finisher, I'd be rich if I got paid $24 a sheet for finishing drywall. However, it really depends on the job... you might be in a remote area, you might have a lot of corners, high ceilings, details, etc. Also, you will be charged higher because in reality your house is only one weeks worth of work... no long term tenure there.

Anyways if your drywall is $3000 dollars and your labour is $7000, I'd say your price is in the ballpark of what's typical. By the way, the person that recomends installing the sheets yourself... it's bad advice, most "drywallers" don't even install it properly (half of them are stupid). If you want a good job you need a team of two good installers and one good finisher.

Dan


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

dberladyn said:


> install it properly (half of them are stupid).
> Dan


Heads up, Dan
I would substitute Stupid with Inexperienced before you get deleted.....

But I also agree with you about a Pro vs DIY


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

dberladyn said:


> . By the way, the person that recomends installing the sheets yourself... it's bad advice, most "drywallers" don't even install it properly (half of them are stupid). If you want a good job you need a team of two good installers and one good finisher.
> 
> Dan



The guy was just poking some fun.:laughing:

Welcome to the forum,Dan---Good to have you here.---Mike---


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Heads up, Dan
> I would substitute Stupid with Inexperienced before you get deleted.....
> 
> But I also agree with you about a Pro vs DIY


 
Thanks for the headsup, but I stand by what I said. Over half the guys in the trade are STUPID. They've never invested the effort to learn their Trade/Craft and become real Tradesmen. I am a rarity, among the top finishers in my city, I get told I am the best quite often but the reality is that there is nothing special about me. I just do the job right and take pride in my work.

I suppose I am going off in a rant, it's just that nothing bothers me more than seeing hacks in the Trades.

I wish the homeowner goodluck in finding good guys, 
Dan


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

dberladyn said:


> By the way, the person that recommends installing the sheets yourself... it's bad advice


I'm sorry, but I have to disagree. 
Two reasons.... first, this is a DIY site, not a 'how much should I pay' site. Second, it's truly NOT that hard to install drywall. Even easier with a helper.
I framed and drywalled my entire home myself, walls AND 5/8" ceilings, and had very few problems. Once you get the hang of it, it's pretty easy. The work is near flawless. 

DM


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

No it's not hard, it's not rocket science at all. It's just boils down to common sense, and some lifting. Yes, this is a DIY site... somehow I got lured into this section. 

When it comes to drywall, from a Professional Finisher's perspective I can't recommend people do it themselves. At the end of the day it is *just drywall*, but I've seen far too many peope ruin their homes too many times. I even see "Drywallers" ruin new homes... it's one of those things that's best left to real Professionals in my opinion.

Then mind you maybe I have higher standards than most. Where I work, they expect a piano finish, flawless... and that's the way I like to see it done.

Dan


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

It seems you do this for a living and I understand your desire to recommend a pro, we all need our jobs, right?
But when people sign up here, it's usually to get tips/help doing these things themselves, and we encourage this to both broaden their skills and horizons. 
I'd never hung drywall, and had only patched a few holes before I signed up here.
I never ran all the plumbing in a home before either, nor had I ever wired an entire house, nor installed floor joists, nor flooring, not framed walls, etc. BUT..... with the help from the guys here, I was able to (overkill and) pass my inspections with flying colors! Long live DIYChatroom.com! 

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

dberladyn said:


> When it comes to drywall, from a Professional Finisher's perspective I can't recommend people do it themselves. At the end of the day it is *just drywall*, but I've seen far too many peope ruin their homes too many times. I even see "Drywallers" ruin new homes... it's one of those things that's best left to real Professionals in my opinion.
> n


I can assure you that my work is better than most finishers out there. I am damn picky and have told most finishers I have seen work that they would never be finished with my house due to their quality.

the benefit I have as DIY is I can take the time I feel it requires to do it right. A guy getting paid by the hour is working for the money, not because he wants to make my house the nicest one in town.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

DangerMouse said:


> It seems you do this for a living and I understand your desire to recommend a pro, we all need our jobs, right?
> DM


I assure you I don't need nor want any work from here. I have work for the rest of my life. I work for whom I feel is the best company in town, we have the best working conditions, the best wages, benefits, pension... I work as hard as I do or don't want to, I am paid accordingly (not hourly) and if somehow my company wasn't around there's a up line of Contractors who want me, not to mention I am more than capable of starting up a business on my own, - I just don't want that. I like leaving work at work.



nap said:


> I can assure you that my work is better than most finishers out there. I am damn picky and have told most finishers I have seen work that they would never be finished with my house due to their quality. The benefit I have as DIY is I can take the time I feel it requires to do it right. A guy getting paid by the hour is working for the money, not because he wants to make my house the nicest one in town.


As long as you are happy that's all that matters in the end. It's your home. By the way, I am not an hourly employee. I don't like working by the hour, the day drags on and on... not to mention I make more being paid for what I actually do in a day.

Look, I am not going to post in this thread any longer.. I just kind of fell into this whole drywall section because it's my Craft, my Trade. I am a true Professional, not like the many you'll encounter in the industry. You can see from my other posts I only began posting in here to help others... seems I've hit some nerves with some. Maybe I'll just leave it to the "knowledgeable" DIY'ers... I mean what could I possibly offer?!

Enjoy your Easter Weekend.
Dan


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

dberladyn said:


> Look, I am not going to post in this thread any longer.. I just kind of fell into this whole drywall section because it's my Craft, my Trade. I am a true Professional, not like the many you'll encounter in the industry. You can see from my other posts I only began posting in here to help others... seems I've hit some nerves with some. Maybe I'll just leave it to the "knowledgeable" DIY'ers... I mean what could I possibly offer?!
> 
> Enjoy your Easter Weekend.
> Dan


I see no problem with your posting. All I suggest is you realize this is a DIY forum and the people that come here are looking for help other than "hire a pro". If you are as good as you claim, you will more than likely have a lot to offer those seeking direction. I didn't meant to upset you with my statements but I also believe claiming the only way to get good work quality is hire you is out of place on this type of forum. If you want to help, tell the posters how to do good work. If that isn't your cup of tea, well, then you might be right in finding some other forum to bash DIYers and other less qualified mudders than yourself in.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

dberladyn said:


> I assure you I don't need nor want any work from here.


Sorry Dan, I think you misinterpreted my meaning.

DM


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Dan lost the true intent of this Forum....education.....


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> Dan lost the true intent of this Forum....education.....


that appears to be true. The thing I don't understand is this post of his:




> I just kind of fell into this whole drywall section because it's my Craft, my Trade.


he just fell into this section because of what he does for a living? Last I knew, you have to intentionally register and I know I have never been forced to post in the electrical forum (with myself being a pro electrician, you know, my Craft, my Trade and all). Not sure what he meant by that post at all.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Fine... whatever... in the other threads I was giving advice freely.. I don't know. Most people I meet that are avid DIY'ers try drywalling once... and only once.

I meant to stay out of this thread and I still intend on it... it's just hard when the replies keep coming concerning my posts.

Have a good weekend all.

EDIT: See another post while I posted this one. I actually came here looking for information on other topics and I let myself get caught up in the drywall section. As an electrician if you take no interest on a forum where people post questions on your trade, that's ok - your choice. Me, I can't help it... I get drawn to it. I take my trade seriously... even though it's "just" drywall... 

If you all want to start slaging me, go ahead.. I am going to go back to trying to stay out of this thread. It's obviously not doing me any good.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

dberladyn said:


> Most people I meet that are avid DIY'ers try drywalling once... and only once.


Welp, from my experience, (although I did mine well) I don't envy you your trade! That stuff gets heavy after a bit! The mudding was the hardest part. It took me a few tries to get the feel of knifing the mud correctly. 
I can see how years of experience would have helped me do the job a bit faster! :laughing: I also have never textured before, but I experimented on some scrap, made my own tool and did a fair job, judging from the compliments I get on it. (oddly enough, mostly on the glitter I added to the paint for the walls although they "love the texture too".... go figure?) 

DM


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

dberladyn said:


> EDIT: See another post while I posted this one. I actually came here looking for information on other topics and I let myself get caught up in the drywall section. As an electrician if you take no interest on a forum where people post questions on your trade, that's ok - your choice. Me, I can't help it... I get drawn to it. I take my trade seriously... even though it's "just" drywall...
> 
> If you all want to start slaging me, go ahead.. I am going to go back to trying to stay out of this thread. It's obviously not doing me any good.


you make a huge mistake. I am here, in all the forums I post, because I wish to help others by offering others the lessons I have learned in my life. I do have an interest in the electrical forum as well as any other where I believe I have knowledge. Nobody made you post anywhere, regardless of how much you care about your trade. If you post, it's because you want to.

and just as with any thread here; if you do not want to post, don't but don't blame it on others for drawing you into the conversation. It's your choice.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

I keep trying to stay away.... I'll have to turn off the notifications. Just to give you an idea of what a real tradesman can do... since you mention speed... I just have to share this.

Our company tries to keep the flow of work going just steady enough to keep all of us steady guys going, they are smart, they run the company as a machine, just keep feeding it a steady volume of work. Every now and then there's a hiccup and we all work together to smooth it out.

The project I am on was delayed from the get go, the windows held up the tower putting the entire building behind schedule. Now that we are at the end of the project our company is stretched very thin, our other large projects have come online and regrettibly we've had to hire extra guys.

No one likes this because extra guys are always just that extra guys... guys that work their whole life just filling in here and there, guys that are only available because they are not good enough to be "wanted" in the industry. I think it's one of the reasons I am so touchy on the subject of quality as of late.

I am finishing off this building by myself. And I am doing so behind these extra guys. Anyways, because they are "stupid" (sorry), but because they've never invested the time to learn their trade properly I have 122 extra joints to fill. 122.

There's a correct way to a job and then there is every other way. Anyways even with these extra 122 joints I will finish the entire floor of this highrise in seven working days, by MYSELF. Not only will I do that alone, the entire floor will require very minimal touch up in the end.

You'd be blown away if you could see what a real company with real tradesmen could do in a week. Most other companies don't even come close to comparing with us, but then the people who run my company know what they are doing and they know the value of real tradesmen.

We mainly due residential high rises for a select few quality builders. Two boardmen and Three finishers is all that is required for your typical building giving a steady output of one floor per week from start to finish. Most other companies... it's just sad.. they just don't get it.

Anyways this is a DIY forum, I only ever started posting in here to help with my self-proclaimed "professional" opinions. I didn't mean to upset anyone.

Have a good weekend, 
Dan


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm glad you work for a good company Dan. It helps one feel good about themselves. The only problem I have with what you say is:

I have been around construction for a few years. I have seen very poor rockers and mudders and I have seen exceptionally good rockers and mudders. I am certain your company does not have the worlds only quality rockers and mudders. 

So, I'm glad you are proud of your trade. I am of mine as well. Ever since I had a journeyman chastise me for describing myself as "only the electrician" when a customer started asking questions the GC needed to be answering. He said, don't ever think of yourself as_ just_ an electrician. You are an electrician and you should be proud of who and what you are.

Ever since then, I try to never consider a tradesman "just a <whatever>". A tradesman is a skilled worker and needs to have pride in himself, his work, and his trade. 

Of course, there is a point where narcissism takes over if you aren't cautious.


----------



## buddy2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tgray said:


> Thanks for all the fast input. In my line of work my schedule can go from a 40 hour work week to a 70 in a blink of an eye. We still haven't broke ground yet so the drywall work is a ways out, I'm gonna use my time to try and get a few more bids and when the time comes I may decide to test myself.


hERE IS SOME ADVICE. Line up someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi nap, no our company doesn't have the "only" good boardmen and finishers in town, I know several great tradesmen who work in different markets of our industry. 

It's a holiday and I am going in to work today. One more floor and this tower is done, then I'll be back to a normal work week.


----------

